# Martin 812 Part



## ECTalentAgency (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I am hoping there is someone out there who may know the whereabouts of a dead Martin 812 fixture. I need one part of this fixture... the black plastic threaded lens barrel. I have several options to purchase a whole fixture, but I really only need this one small part, and I cannot locate a unit locally here in Orlando. If anyone could help out, just drop me a line with a price, and I will arrange payment promptly.

Thank you!

EC Talent Agency


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 17, 2009)

Have you tried LightParts?


----------



## ECTalentAgency (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, I called Martin direct in Sunrise. They referred me to LightParts. Several dealers. This part is proving to be quite elusive. At this point, I am ready to buy whole unit, but I am hoping to find a dead unit for parts for no more than $100.00 incl. shipping. I just can't justify any more for a discontinued unit, considering I only need this one small plastic threaded lens barrel. Thank you!


----------



## SHARYNF (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a friend in Melbourne Florida had a few uses ones a while back. I will PM you with his details
Sharyn


----------

